# laufende Windows Prozesse auslesen/ermitteln



## Christoph74 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hab lange gesucht, ist aber wahrscheinlich zu Trivial meine Frage:
Wie kann ich in Java alle aktuelle laufende Windows-Prozesse auslesen?

Hintergrund:
Will einfach schauen ob eine bestimmte (Fremd-)Applikation schon läuft oder nicht...

danke
christoph


----------



## 0001001 (14. Mai 2009)

Das kann Java IMHO nicht.

Du kannst nur unschönere Lösungen unter Verwendung von Process verwenden, um die native Anwendung zur Prozessanzeige aufzurufen, wie bspw diese hier:
List currently running processes (Windows) - Real's Java How-to


----------



## Christoph74 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

die erste Methode hat bei mir zwar nicht funktioniert (da mein Windows2000 den Befehl tasklist.exe nicht kannte) aber die zweite "Using a VBS" liefert es....

muchas gracias...


----------



## The_S (15. Mai 2009)

Alternativ kannst du dir auch noch was mit JNI bauen. Ist evtl. "eleganter".


----------

